# Cwc G10



## r1ch

Gents

A shot of my G10. I bought this back in about 1991, (battery hatch version), and wore it as a daily beater for three or four years. It got worn without regard to circumstance and other than battery changes has never required any further attention. The crystal did get badly scratched once, but a quick polish with some Brasso soon sorted that out! Looking back on it, this was the watch that started me "collecting" and as time has passed I've grown to appreciate its looks more. The lume is starting to age quite nicely, with a slightly brownish tinge that looks rather good. Its now in semi-retirement and is without doubt the favourite of my quartz watches. The accuracy of these things has to be seen to be believed. It frequently varies by less than a couple of seconds a month.

What ya got then?.. I do like the non-date ones if anyones got a pic


----------



## jasonm

Heres mine Rich....









Mmmmm need to find a 19mm strap.....Anyone got a spare?


----------



## AlexR

Good watches,had a couple.

Jason I have a 19mm genuine Bund strap,worn but ok


----------



## jasonm

Thanks Alex.....Let me know how many brass washers you want


----------



## r1ch

Thats the one!.. I must say the dial balances better in the non date format. I've never actually had a 19mm strap on mine. I've always gone with 20mm although they do tend to fray up a bit if they're swapped for washing etc.. with any regularlity, as the lugs pinch a bit hard.


----------



## Griff

Battery hatch ex Royal Marine issue


----------



## jasonm

I think its a shame the 'quartz' is so bold on the dial...I would like one of the older mech cushion cased ones.... Sorry Alex
















BTW mines a 1985 Royal Navy hatch job.... (From George ESL ) He also very kindley sent MOD paperwork for the specs etc....Interesting stuff..


----------



## AlexR

I had a new re issue cushion case one,for about a week







Nice watches,feel really solid.

You can have the strap Jason,just let me have your details and I will start stalking you


----------



## jasonm

> and I will start stalking you


----------



## AlexR

Will put it in the post tomorrow Jason(the strap not my stalk)


----------



## jasonm

Thanks mate...


----------



## AlexR

Your welcome


----------



## Silver Hawk

AlexR said:


> Will put it in the post tomorrow Jason(the strap not my stalk)


 Must seem like Xmas 2005 has come early for you Jason


----------



## AlexR

Nice Avtar Hawk,what is it pointing at?


----------



## jasonm

Some sort of road sign isnt it?


----------



## AlexR




----------



## Silver Hawk

You're only jealous









And I'd take Jason alot more seriously if he didn't put daft nato straps on a Seiko 6139 chrono


----------



## AlexR

You lot?You mean Jase,by the looks of that Nato and watch,Jase must go to work in a purple velvet jacket,orange tie and white trousers


----------



## jasonm

> And I'd take you all alot more seriously if you didn't put daft nato straps on a Seiko 6139 chrono


What choice have I got? Ive been robbed of a very rare original band ( admitedly only suitable for the thin of wrist)
















Alternative suggestions please....Besides it was a gift ( the Nato ) of a good friend whos loft extension is behind schedule.....









He was very insistant I took it though...


----------



## Silver Hawk

There you go, now you'll need to edit you post and this one!?







Getting a bit Catch-22 ish......


----------



## jasonm

> Jase must go to work in a purple velvet jacket,orange tie and white trousers


You ARE stalking me.......Stop it....


----------



## Silver Hawk

I hope you change your underpants more often that you change your Avatar.


----------



## AlexR




----------



## jasonm

Is that better?


----------



## jasonm

I hope Rich doesnt mind weve hijacked his nice G10 topic...


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> Is that better?


That's *much* better.
















And a pic from library to get us back on topic:


----------



## pg tips

Jason you begged me for that strap you bugger!









My G10 is still in bits! Has anyone got the exact crystal dimensions? mines a '89 I think non date.


----------



## Roy

pg tips said:


> My G10 is still in bits! Has anyone got the exact crystal dimensions? mines a '89 I think non date.


 Yes I have.


----------



## pg tips

I didn't want to bother you with such trivialities Roy knowing how busy you are!


----------



## Roy

You would be better off fitting a 316 Tension ring crystal. I would maybe fit a 317 but this could be too tight and if you do not have the correct tools then you will break more than you fit.


----------



## pg tips

where's the smilie for "right over my head" ? Does thumbs and a 4lb lump hammer constitute the "right" tools?


----------



## Roy

You can also fit just a normal 316 High dome and use the original sand blasted tension ring from the old crystal, this will fit a normal 316 high dome, trust me.


----------



## TimD

I had one of these but flogged it on t'bay










but also had one of these so it was hard to justify both.










Do we have a consensus that the early G10 were very accurate (1-2 seconds a month)? Mine was an 89, what year was yours and how accurate was it?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## r1ch

Hoo-bloody ra!.. after three pages we've meandered back on topic!









I wouldn't care but it took me ages to get that photo and it all started going Pete Tong only about three posts in









Still its been very good chaps, enjoyed the thread immensely!

Nighty-Night

Rich

Oh and just to keep it going, (







), yes Tim, mine is also very accurate Sir, at two or three seconds a month. Remarkable.


----------



## pg tips

mines bang on accurate twice a day! Needs a new movement, it's on my new years resolutions list!


----------



## Stan

TimD said:


> Do we have a consensus that the early G10 were very accurate (1-2 seconds a month)? Mine was an 89, what year was yours and how accurate was it?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


 I think so Tim.

Mine is an '89 RN issue and is accurate to better than 2 seconds a month. The movements were originally very good, similar to those used by Omega in some watches, allegedly. Later movements may not have been to such a good spec but I guess the MoD will be the only people to verify the fact.

Here's my G10.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A question I asked elsewhere on the forum but more appropriate here I think.

I`m considering getting a CWC G10 in the future but I`ve seen that Precista made

a version with a deeper case and according to one site different circuitry, anyone

know which is better.


----------



## jasonm

We need the mil watch guru 'Foggy' to give an input to this one....


----------



## AlexR

I would say neither is better,just slightly different.I would go for one of the new unissued version.Brand spanking new,no problems,nice and reliable and cheapish


----------



## mach 0.0013137

trouble is Alex everyone keeps saying the older ones are better.Mind you we oldies

are always saying that cue Monty Python sketch about dreaming of living in a shoe

box in the middle of the road


----------



## jasonm

We love that sketch.....


----------



## AlexR

No offence to anyone,but if the new one is MOD issue it cannot be half bad can it









I would buy new


----------



## Roy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A question I asked elsewhere on the forum but more appropriate here I think.
> 
> I`m considering getting a CWC G10 in the future but I`ve seen that Precista made
> 
> a version with a deeper case and according to one site different circuitry, anyone
> 
> know which is better.


The thicker ones use an old ESA movement. It is not as good IMHO as the newer thinner ETA ones. This old movement has been obsolete for many years now and no parts are available for it.

CWC and Precista made these early thicker watches before they started using the ETA thinner movements.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I don`t know Alex remember the stories of the forces being issued with

substandard equipment for the war in Iraq


----------



## pg tips

The MoD had a lot of problems with the Pulsar issued ones didn't they?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks Roy now I know. don`t suppose you`ve a near mint CWC G10 lurking

forgotten in a box?


----------



## Roy

Now you come to mention it I'm sure I have a box of 'em somewhere.









I have no idea where they are though so no emails please boys. If/when I find them you will be the first to know.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy remember who reminded you


----------



## Roy

I will,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

By the way Roy have 8 & 14 arrived yet and are they well


----------



## AlexR

Roy and his magic boxes


----------



## Roy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> By the way Roy have 8 & 14 arrived yet and are they well


 Yes Mac,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

wonderful







will be sleeping by the front door until the post arrives


----------



## Roy

They are on their way back to you Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

HALLELUJAH!!!














YOU THE MAN !














oh I`m so excited this is better then christmas














many thanks ( I think I`d better go and lie down now)


----------



## jasonm

Yesterday Valium, today Dexarine eh mac?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The only drug (apart from prescribed painkillers, but we won`t go there







)is

caffeine you don`t think I`m having too much do you?


----------



## tom

A box of G1o's?

Put my name on one ( at a reasonable price of course).

Tom


----------

